# 2008 Audi MMI question LOOKING FOR ADVICE



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey guys,

My 2008 A6 needs a new MMI. I found an MMI unit but the parts guy at the dealer tells me its for 2009 to 2011 A6. The part number is 4F1-919-611-T i know the dealer has to go by the book on these things but i also kno sometimes these parts do fit and work. Does anyone kno about this or has had any experience with this. Ur knowledge would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

2008 A6 MMI unit
4F1-919-611-N

2009 A6 MMI unit
4F1-919-611-T

Can anyone tell me the difference?


----------

